
Inventing Game of Life (2014) [video] - joeyspn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9Plq-D1gEk
======
JKCalhoun
Interesting bits (to me anyway): John Von Neuman and the colonization of Mars
[0], the Halting Problem [1].

Love the rabbit holes....

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-
replicating_spacecraft](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-
replicating_spacecraft)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halting_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halting_problem)

------
gorgoiler
Thanks for the post. There’s a depth to Conway talking about his most commonly
known piece of work, and his reactions to it, that gives one a lot to think
about.

Also, this is the second time this weekend that I’ve heard John Conway refer
to Scientific American. I used to be a regular reader some twenty years or so
ago. Is it worth looking into again?

------
davidhyde
Can anyone point to a longer cut of that video? Seems like they missed a
pretty interesting bit at the end!

~~~
happytoexplain
Not a longer cut, but this is the video about the thing he would "most like to
know", if that's what you're referring to.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOCe5HUObD4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOCe5HUObD4)

